# Fake plants.



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

So now that I have decided to make a fleece strip and fake plant expansion to "Bootville" what plants are ok to use and any type of secureing method is safe or could I just duct tape em to the bottom of her cage? Also I plan on hiding the dead/frozen crickets in there for her to "hunt"


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I am only making a guess, but I would think that plants found in the aquarium/reptile/bird department at the pet store should be safe. I would just make sure that all the pieces are secure. Do you think that Boots would chew on them or just find little critters in them? I know Lily'smommy has plants in her dig box and works at a pet store. You could ask her. I think panda used plants in her hedgie home too, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, I have a dig box (a round cake pan with medium aquarium stones in it) that has three plants in it that need help to be held down. I also have another one that has a fake stone base to it so it can stand on its own. I would definitely suggest looking for the silk plants, not plastic. The plastic plants have pointy tips that could hurt an eye, or can have sharp edges.

I like the dig box for securing those that don't have a base. You could even use large stones or something to hold them down, if you don't want a dig box. I'd be careful using duct tape, since your hedgie might try digging or biting at the tape and could get stuck or swallow some.


----------

